# Prayer Request



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone.

My granddaughter, Caelan, is having some joint problems. She has a very painful red, swollen middle finger and a painful knee. She has seen the pediatrician and hand doctor (referral made prior to the appearance of the knee pain), both of whom were unable to make a definitive diagnosis. She has now been referred to a rheumatologist.

As I have seen the miracle of prayer many times in my life and the wonder of the Outbacker response to such requests, I ask that you raise Caelan up in prayer now. She's an amazing little girl of grace, who has faced many trials in her life resulting from being born at 32 weeks, 2# 13 oz., with multiple birth defects. She had many serious surgeries from a year old to four with more to come and has faced them with unbelievable courage.

I very much appreciate your support for her needs now.

Laura


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

III John :2
Dear friend, I am praying that all is well with you and 
that your body is as healthy as I know your soul is.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Laura

Our prayers are with you and your granddaughter.

Brian


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Dear Laura,

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Caelan...
My sincere hopes for a quick diagnosis are on their way!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

May the miracle of prayer find you and yours in this time of need, and everyday.
Ember


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

All positive thoughts & energy coming your way from Wolfwood, Laura! Do let us know how she is doing...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wow, this is so eerie. I had JUST gone downstairs and my joints in my hands have been yelling at me ( I have Rhuematoid) and my knees have recently joined the party. I came upstairs and read your post. Know that my heart is aching for your little one and in my prayers. Modern medicine can and does do wonderful things. Keep us posted. How old is she?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Prayers, definirtely coming your way.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Laura,
So sorry to hear of this undiagnosed problem with your granddaughter!! Praying that God will give the doctors the knowledge and ability to diagnose and treat her quickly and as pain-free as possible for her. I know how those needles and stuff scare the kids, bless her heart!!








Thank you for recently checking on me and my gang!!
May God be with you and your family!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks everybody! I just talked to my daughter and Cae's appointment is next Friday morning. I promise to post as soon as know anything but please keep those prayers headed her way.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

It sure sounds like your granddaughter is a real fighter. Hope this problem is diagnosed very soon.
Until then, we send you and your granddaughter our strength and prayers.

The Swanson family


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Sending up prayers for a quick diagnosis and full recovery.









Tell Caelan she has to get better so she can take Anj for a walk at the next Michigan rally.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Laura,

Your family is always in my prayers, but I will of course say a lot more for Cae. Please send her our Love







& lots of Hugs!

Tami, John & John Luke


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

In our prayers today and everyday.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Laura, I believe many things are possible through prayer if one truly believes. I will add your grandaughter to my prayers.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I wish u the best. I may have a little info for u mostly good. For years I have had joint pain. I even asked my mom about it and she said i had joint pain since i was little. After seeing multiple doctors and even a couple of rhuemaltoligists it took years to dx. The good/bad was that the last m.d. I saw really examined me and ran a whole bunch of tests. A test called a DNA double strand test came back positive for Lupus. I asked the m.d. can I still play full contact football and be a fireman and run a marathon. He laughed and said as long as I can tolerate. Well since the dx I have run two marathons, competed in a full contact flag football national tournement and still am a fireman. His take on joint pain is that a postive mental attitude is tremoundous. One of the best ways of keeping my pma is to go OUTBACKING!!!!.

I really wish u the best and if there is any info I can give u please feel free to pm me as it took years to find out what was up with me.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi Everybody. I'm bumping this back up again because Cae goes to the doctor in the morning so feel free to send a "swarm" of prayers up for her. Also, my brother had a heart cath today. He may have had another heart attack yesterday. If so, that will be his 15th! He has severe diabetes with complications. I haven't heard from my sister-in-law yet so please send some good words up for Pete, too. Thanks so much for your support.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hello all. Here's the update.

Cae saw the doctor today. He's not certain it's arthritis. He said it might be an inflammation of the sinew (don't quote me on this). He put her on Naprocyn, sent her to an opthamologist (arthritits sometimes shows up in the eyes!), took a urine sample and told her to come back in 6 weeks unless other symptoms appear or current symptoms worsen.

So, not bad news, actually good in that my daughter liked the doctor and we know this is pretty standard care at this point.

Please continue to keep her in your prayers. Thank you so much!

Caelan's NONNY!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, I just realized that I never gave you the second update. At the second visit, the rheumatologist said it could well be JRA but the treatment would be the same. He said it will be more aggressive, if needed, but will always be conservative if that's what she responds to and THE GOOD NEWS IS................she's doing great. She's had no additional areas of pain and her fingers are looking much better. He also said JRA will go away; you just have to treat the symptoms so there isn't permanent damage. So far so good so THANK YOU SO MUCH! I know your prayers worked and I appreciate it so much. Those attending the Factory Rally will meet Cae if you haven't already. Thanks again and, if ever I can return the favor....


----------

